
Bill Gates: What I’m Thinking about This New Year’s Eve - gabcoh
https://www.gatesnotes.com/About-Bill-Gates/Year-in-Review-2019
======
nabla9
> We should shift more of the tax burden onto capital, including by raising
> the capital gains tax, probably to the same level as taxes on labor.

Where I live (Finland) capital gains tax is 30% if the gains are less than
30,000 EUR/year and 34% from above. I think it's completely fair. I get most
of my income from capital gains, btw.

------
atlasunshrugged
This is really fascinating, basically an examination of ideas to change the
U.S. tax code to make it less regressive and more fair for the majority.
Spoiler - a lot of it includes taxing the wealthy at higher rates and taxing
capital and assets

